# Where to buy Modded PS2 in Mumbai ?



## raksrules (Apr 30, 2008)

Please suggest me a reliable place in Mumbai (preferably from Personal experience) from where i can buy a modded PS2. 
Also let me know details on following 

1. What will be the cost of a modded PS2 ?
2. What are the benefits of a modded PS2 against unmodded one, apart from its capability to play those cheap (read: pirated) game DVDs ?
3. Do the shop keepers provide any warranty on the modded version?
4. Is the new slimmer version (i am not sure if there is any*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/54645.gif ) also available modded ?
5. What else can be done with the Modded PS2 ?
6. What are the Box contents of the modded PS2 ? Is it anyway different from the Unmodded version ?
7. The only places that i can think of to buy the modded version are: ALFA in Vile Parle, Manish Market and Heera Panna. If there are any other, then plz suggest. *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/confused1.gif 

Thanks in advance.*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy19.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2008)

Post your query here.

I am not a PS2 owner,so can't answer your questions.

My friend got one from ALFA & other friend got his from Manish Market, both of them are running fine. One friend's PS2 is on for atleast 12 hours a day, as it is used in gaming cafe.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Rak.You can use this thread which krazzy has created for discussing everything relating to the PS2.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86378

I'll try answer all your queries to my best. 



rak007 said:


> 1. What will be the cost of a modded PS2 ?


It varies from store-to-store.The store that I got it from sold it for 7.5k.He offered me a 1 year service warranty from his side.I had also found a nearby shop which retailed the same Slim line model for 6.5k but didn't go in for it's purchase as when I checked the console box,the dual shock controller by default was swapped to a non-genuine one.I was made aware of how to distinguish between a fake controller & the original one by the store person whom I had eventually got it from.Hence I chucked the 6.5k one & went for the 7.5k model.You can get it to as low as 6k at some places but you need to hunt for the same.



rak007 said:


> 2. What are the benefits of a modded PS2 against unmodded one, apart from its capability to play those cheap (read: pirated) game DVDs ?


Couple of them.You can play any region DVD's on the modded one whereas the original one will only play the region which it resides to.So say an original PAL PS2 console won't be able to read an NTSC US/J DVDs.Also you can connect your portable HDD to run games off the HDD on a modded one.Though the procedure is very complicated & needs a lot of luck too.You can load certain exploits like Gameshark & ARmax to run your saves or get access to cheat codes on a modded console.



rak007 said:


> 3. Do the shop keepers provide any warranty on the modded version?


Depends again on the shop that you are purchasing from.Usually they don't provide warranty as it's already modded but you can very well ask for it.No harm in doing so. 



rak007 said:


> 4. Is the new slimmer version (i am not sure if there is any*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/54645.gif ) also available modded ?


Yes it is easily available.In fact I myself posses the latest SCPH-9006 model which is the latest slim line series of PS2.Fat versions have been long extinct.



rak007 said:


> 5. What else can be done with the Modded PS2 ?


Pretty much what I said above.



rak007 said:


> 6. What are the Box contents of the modded PS2 ? Is it anyway different from the Unmodded version ?


One modded Playstation 2 console.
One Original Dual Shock Analog Controller
Proprietary Composite Cable
Power Cable
User's Manual & of course the box. 



rak007 said:


> 7. The only places that i can think of to buy the modded version are: ALFA in Vile Parle, Manish Market and Heera Panna. If there are any other, then plz suggest. *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/confused1.gif


Those are the main shops in Mumbai which retails gaming & other products.I got mine from Do-Buy in Indraprasth (Borivali) & have bought lot of products from the same place since a long time.Hence a lot of trust on this guy.


----------



## raksrules (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey, i stay at Borivali Only. That would be really great if i could buy from there. Also how do i differentiate between the original controller and the duplicate one ?
I am quite a nOOb on this front


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 30, 2008)

It's pretty simple.If you have both the controllers with you.You will notice that the original controller finish is very dark & shiny black towards the edge of the controller socket(one which you insert into the controller slot).Second difference is the patenting of the "Dual Shock" logo on the top of the controller.In a fake controller the colour would be a bit faded blue & in the original it would be very dark in colour.Last but not the least he mentioned was the response of the R3 button.He manually showed it to me by pressing R3 on each controllers & the fake one seemed a bit dodgy.These are the few things he showed me.The shop has been there for like ages now.I used to buy all my video game cartridges from there. 

Let me know if you need the contact number or the details of the shop.


----------



## raksrules (May 2, 2008)

@allwyndlima

can you let me know when did you buy your PS2 ? I am planning to go to the store for an enquiry today. 
Also what all things you got inside the Box ?
Does your modded PS2 also play the usual original DVD movies and the 5 in 1 type movie DVDs too ?
Whats the purpose of the USB ports in PS2 ?
I mean can we connect a portable HDD / Pendrive and play movies / music?

Update:
I went to the said shop today. He showed me the ps2 slim pre-modded one costing 7.5 K + 570 Rs. for the memory card. When i mentioned that its even more than what it officially retails for, he said that this one is pre-modded PS2 slim which comes modded from Dubai with the Universal M7 Chip. I have no clue what this chip is. Also he told that other people will replace the original analog controller with a cheap duplicate, which he wont. He seemed to be a genuine person as he had 20 to 25 consoles kept in his shop (from old fat PS2- YELLOW Box to the new PS2 Slim - Blue Box) and deals mostly in video games. According to him the original controller comes for 1.2 K or more but the duplicate one comes for 300 types. He was also ready to take the credit card but denied any sort of warantty on the PS2, instead offered a 1 year service warantty.


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

service warranty..yes...but no warranty on ps2
...

explain


----------



## raksrules (May 2, 2008)

Its like there is no Sony warantty on the PS2 so if anything happens to PS2 then Sony wont repair / replace it but these shop guys will repair free in the 1st year. This because the PS2 has been modded which voids its warantty. Infact just unscrewing the ps2 will void its warantty.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2008)

Exactly.So you are pretty luck if they even provide a service warranty in the first place.If you mod the PS2 then that's a void of all official warranty on the same.These shop people have their own service centre contacts which have been dealing with all these console hardware for a long time & seems that they will be reponsible for fixing it up.I don't expect much but it's required only in cases if the lens get screwed up faster than expected.


----------



## shiva_reshs (Sep 22, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> It's pretty simple.If you have both the controllers with you.You will notice that the original controller finish is very dark & shiny black towards the edge of the controller socket(one which you insert into the controller slot).Second difference is the patenting of the "Dual Shock" logo on the top of the controller.In a fake controller the colour would be a bit faded blue & in the original it would be very dark in colour.Last but not the least he mentioned was the response of the R3 button.He manually showed it to me by pressing R3 on each controllers & the fake one seemed a bit dodgy.These are the few things he showed me.The shop has been there for like ages now.I used to buy all my video game cartridges from there.
> 
> Let me know if you need the contact number or the details of the shop.


 
Hey can you help me with name and number of the store.
That would be great help
Thanks


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 22, 2008)

Done.Check your PM.


----------



## shiva_reshs (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks man,

Can you tell me what this "Ahem" Version, Ratchet Version, Contra and JAK series .
is this a series of ps2. 
i read all this in 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86378


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2008)

The *ahem* version is the backed up/pirated/bootleg copy of a PS2 game.It's illegal if you don't have the original PS2 DVD.Can't discuss too much in detail though as it's against the forum rules.

Ratchet & Clank series is a platformer title for the PS2, as is the JAK series.I have had very little experience with the JAK series but Racthet & Clank is pure fun.Especially, Racther Deadlocked which is pure co-op bliss.


----------



## shiva_reshs (Sep 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> The *ahem* version is the backed up/pirated/bootleg copy of a PS2 game.It's illegal if you don't have the original PS2 DVD.Can't discuss too much in detail though as it's against the forum rules.
> 
> Ratchet & Clank series is a platformer title for the PS2, as is the JAK series.I have had very little experience with the JAK series but Racthet & Clank is pure fun.Especially, Racther Deadlocked which is pure co-op bliss.


 
Can you please explaine bit more about Racthet & Clank . I means if i go to store i just have to ask for the latest DVD right? or should i ask them Racthet & Clank ps2?

Thanks


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if they stock this game anymore as it's way too old.Most shopkeepers would not know the precise names of the titles.So you'll have no choice but to wade through their collection to find this title.I, too, got it from a friend of mine, completed the game & returned the copy.See if you can find it though.


----------



## shiva_reshs (Sep 24, 2008)

great, lemme try to get one.

Would that be possible for you to tell me any link where i can get the information about Ahem?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry pal.It's against the forum rules.Hope you understand.


----------

